# Can you finish over crayon?



## Bill12035 (Mar 4, 2018)

My granddaughter sent me a 3" square piece of 2x4. She knows I'm getting into woodworking and wondered if I could make something from it. I'm going to make a Doug Stowe type tiny box for her with it. She drew a picture on the top of it and her name on the bottom in crayon. Since crayons are basically wax is there a finish that will stick to the box and protect the drawing? Poly? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 4, 2018)

Bill12035 said:


> My granddaughter sent me a 3" square piece of 2x4. She knows I'm getting into woodworking and wondered if I could make something from it. I'm going to make a Doug Stowe type tiny box for her with it. She drew a picture on the top of it and her name on the bottom in crayon. Since crayons are basically wax is there a finish that will stick to the box and protect the drawing? Poly? Thanks.
> 
> Bill



As crayons are mostly wax I think you're going to have an issue with most finishes. Water based Poly will fish eye, Oil based Poly may cause it to bleed. 

The best thing I can think of would be Shellac, it's a great stain blocker and I used to use it to cover up crayon on walls in rental property before painting and it really sealed it in. I would recommend taking a piece of similar wood, drawing on it a bit with crayon and then testing a shellac finish to make sure it won't bleed but I think that shellac will probably be your best bet.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jul 14, 2018)

To finish over crayon I would suggest doing 1-2 coatings of a Dewaxed shellac first and then you'll be able to finish with any oil or water based finish. My preferred brand of dewaxed shellac is a product called Parks Pro Finisher Universal Sealer. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Jul 19, 2018)

@RhodesHardwood Thank you for the info.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 20, 2018)

I would try and find that in aerosol Bill. Brushing over the crayon may cause it to streak or smear if it loosens the wax up. Couple of light coats sprayed on would work much better.


----------

